# Need a TIG! Any advice.



## Dogpounder (Mar 26, 2017)

Going to get a TIG machine finally, Can anyone share their experiences with Miller brands? I will get any brand but it has to be able to weld Aluminum. I have heard that certain brands/machines are not compatible with aluminum welding. Mostly do mild steel welding of hand forged pieces but need to have aluminum capabilities for a build, I'm getting tired of the splatter from the MIG.

Thanks Bruce


----------



## Janger (Mar 26, 2017)

Josh and I bought ac/dc everlast tig  welders from everlastwelders.ca. They've been good.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 27, 2017)

On my  list 'one day' when funds allow. I keep saying that, but my list is very long & I keep shuffling the deck re-prioritizing, ha-ha.
Remind me again what model(s) you guys got & any second  thoughts - would have preferred one up or down for any particular reason? 
http://www.everlastwelders.ca/tigwelders.php

Is there 'special price' a perpetual running ad to make us feel good, or do price promotions come & go?


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 27, 2017)

I bought the Power tig 200dv. I'm still learning aluminum welding but the machine is great.


----------



## Dogpounder (Mar 27, 2017)

Looked at Millers line-up today, wow nice stuff but out of my budget. I will likely go with the everlast welder. Not to sure which one yet.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 28, 2017)

With all the shops going out of business these days, you might get a good used one if you are up to the wait/work to locate one.


----------



## Dogpounder (Mar 28, 2017)

You are correct.

Auction in Airdrie tomorrow at United Oilfield, there is a few in the sale, big though but you have a really good thought about waiting out the spring sales etc.


----------



## Deni822 (Mar 28, 2017)

Everlast welders are excellent value and are getting good reviews on customer support which is usually the first thing that suffers on lower priced welders.  

The AlphaTig (I'll attach an amazon link below) is another low cost option with good reviews.  I considered this one but opted to go with the one of the big two, namely Lincoln Squarewave 200 purely for the customer support.  I want to weld, not worry about sending a unit back for a faulty circuit board etc, as thats usually what goes wrong with the new inverter machines.  I got a great deal on a special and got it for just few hundred more than the AlphaTig.  I love my Lincolns but if I was to do it again,  I would really consider the Everlast.  More features that I miss in the SW200, good support and right price.  

https://www.amazon.com/AHP-AlphaTIG...rd_wg=KofH0&psc=1&refRID=QBX92DBMZ6ECSF0CGDBJ


----------



## Dogpounder (Mar 28, 2017)

Wow thanks for this Deni


----------



## Johnwa (Apr 2, 2017)

There's a miller AC/DC tig on Calgary kijiji right now. $1200


----------



## Dogpounder (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks John I will follow up


----------



## Janger (Apr 2, 2017)

If you wanted to try my everlast tig just pm me.


----------



## Dogpounder (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks Janger that would be great, I may get the Miller that Johnwa posted on this blog. wont know till next week when I get back to Calgary.


----------



## JohnW (Apr 3, 2017)

I have a 200A Firepower brand TIG from KMS. I am relatively pleased with it, but I'm just learning to TIG, so what do I know?

I would also offer to let anyone come down and try it if you are interested in that model.

Maybe I'd learn something!


----------



## Earl Wong (Apr 4, 2017)

John


John Conroy said:


> I bought the Power tig 200dv. I'm still learning aluminum welding but the machine is great.[/QUOTJ
> John, one word... metronome. It really helped me make my aluminum weld beads uniform. I see you do quality work, you may want to look into it. I was turned onto using a metronome while tig welding from 6061.com - check out his you tube channel, he does the quality of work that's aligned with yours.
> (Sorry, guess that's more than one word)


----------

